# Will she ever keep herself entertained?



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Lizzie is 7.5 months old now, and has been spayed. She is still into mischief ALL the time and never gives us a break!!









My question is this: will she ever be able to just "sit there" and entertain herself and stop demanding our attention 100% of the time? She's got lots and lots of toys and flavored bones to chew on, but she'd rather bug the snot out of us. Calgon, take us awaaaaaayy!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini still demands attention, either from us or Louie our other dog...


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

How old is Tini?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She will be 10 months May 4


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, so she's a puppy too. Well, do they EVER learn to entertain themselves? Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is starting to get better at entertaining herself. I found something this weekend that kept her occupied for hours...An empty plastic bottle. OMG!!! She is still playing with that thing.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 21 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Lizzie is 7.5 months old now, and has been spayed. She is still into mischief ALL the time and never gives us a break!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Maybe she needs a sibling/playmate!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 21 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Maybe she needs a sibling/playmate!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's EXACTLY what I told DH last night!!! I think it would be a wonderful idea to get her a playmate!!







However, DH seems to think I would have double trouble on my hands -- double the puppies getting into the same trouble, double the barking, double the poop on the floor. What I was thinking was getting an older dog, say over a year, who is already potty trained and spayed, etc., so Lizzie could learn from HER. Monkey see what monkey do!

What do ya'll think about that??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Apr 21 2005, 01:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY what I told DH last night!!! I think it would be a wonderful idea to get her a playmate!!







However, DH seems to think I would have double trouble on my hands -- double the puppies getting into the same trouble, double the barking, double the poop on the floor. What I was thinking was getting an older dog, say over a year, who is already potty trained and spayed, etc., so Lizzie could learn from HER. Monkey see what monkey do!

What do ya'll think about that??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54924
[/B][/QUOTE]

DH might be right...BUT...it also might be the answer to your aggravations too!







If not, you can keep the new dog, and I will take Lizzie!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

You're so funny!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

You can always adopt an older dog, like 2 years old or so...


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Think I should get another Malt or something different like, say, a Shih-Tzu?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Looking at Lizzie's face how could you ever think of getting something other than a maltese?





















.... just kidding, she is adorable.

Tiki used to need attention all the time. He has mellowed a lot in the past year. He likes to sleep on a chair that faces the front door so he knows who is in/out of the house. If I am in another room he will run around to find me, give my leg a sniff and a lick and then back to his "spot". My family says he isn't quite so calm when I am not home, but he does entertain himself most of the time with toys and chew bones.

Love it while it lasts..... soon she will be sleeping on the couch and you will wonder why she isn't following you around anymore. Sort of like kids























Judi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Apr 21 2005, 01:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY what I told DH last night!!! I think it would be a wonderful idea to get her a playmate!!







However, DH seems to think I would have double trouble on my hands -- double the puppies getting into the same trouble, double the barking, double the poop on the floor. What I was thinking was getting an older dog, say over a year, who is already potty trained and spayed, etc., so Lizzie could learn from HER. Monkey see what monkey do!

What do ya'll think about that??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54924
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think adopting an older dog is a wonderful idea. Just remember, though, that "perfect" dogs usually aren't given up, so you shouldn't expect to find one that is potty trained, perfectly behaved, etc., especially if you are looking for a dog that is fairly young. Most younger dogs are given up because they AREN"T trained (or at least not to their owner's satisfaction).

It's also not fair to expect another dog to train Lizzie so you don't have to. Puppies are a lot of work, as you are finding out, and there's really no easy way out of dealing with that stage. 

Just my opinion, but I'd focus on Lizzie and her training and continue to work on bonding with her before you bring another dog into your household or it could be double the trouble as your husband said.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

First I just want to say that I love your new avatar pic Spottypoo!!!! SO CUTE!!!! I think in a few months Lizzie will be calming down. Peanut really calmed down at about a year old...now at 15 months I miss that little booger following me and always needing to be near me







Although it is so cute to watch him be so independent. These little ones are great, but I agree that you should wait till Lizzie is older before adding to your fluff family. The plus side of waiting is that they won't teach each other bad habits and that Lizzie will be a role model and help train the little one!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Lizzie will be a role model<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54957*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, for BAD BEHAVIOR!!!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

Am I doing something wrong? Tristan is about 4 months old now and as long as he's near my husband or myself, he can entertain himself in 30ish minute intervals. I love this little guy more than anything but sometimes I need to do dishes or clean the bathroom or whatever. So then I either crate him for a while or just gate off an area for him to play in that is near where I am (crate him in the bathroom while I clean) etc.

I find that giving a rawhide type chew will keep him busy for 30 minutes to an hour so that's usually my escape. I rotate his toys every few days so it seems "new"

But are you guys talking about the puppy entertaining themself for like 2-3 hours at a time? I guess I don't have that one down yet, although if I run pretty hard with him for 10 minutes then he's usually content to snuggle with me for a couple of hours. I really think my life would be easier if I bought one of those front style infant carriers -- I'd have my hands free and he'd be nearby!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Uhhhh, lets see, I was walking from the laundry room last night to the kitchen. Every step I took was followed by "no Sisse, no bite". I finally made it to the kitchen to put away the towels and finish up dinner, that task was punctuated with, "down Sisse", "no begging". In and amongst all of this commotion I was throwing the grasshopper, the elephant, the alien, the monkey. My hands are raw from washing them so much because everytime I threw a toy I had to wash them again!! Dinner would of really been great had I remembered to turn the oven on (was to busy being distracted by Sisse). At 6:30 I finally realized that I didn't "smell" dinner cooking!! Joe was just coming in from the studio and had that "where's dinner at" look in his eye. I pointed to Sisse and said "ask her"!! Entertain themselves????? I think not!!














I cannot even go to the bathroom without her whinning at the door (we won't come in because there is water in there) so we cry until Mom comes out..........

When Lizzie "entertains herself", will you please let me know so I have something to look forward to!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Now, that is just too funny!!!









And JC --







You've got your pooch in a better position than I do!! Lizzie'll last with a bone or a toy no longer than 10 minutes at a time.

How 'bout some older Malts? Like 2 yrs and up -- anybody got any older ones here??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not recommend you get another dog at this time. I would wait until you have your current dog trained the way you want. It is much more likely the new dog would pick up her bad habits as it adjusts than it would happen the other way around. 

Many, many, many dogs cannot entertain themselves and need to be taught to have down time. This means you set something up for them to do or put them in a long down stay or give them crate time to settle down. Many of the border collies I work with simple have to be crated to calm down at all. 

I would also increase her exercise (walks).


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What Lexi does is play by herself for 5-20minutes and then she "checks in with me". She might move closer to me and continue to play. Sometimes she will bring what she is playing with and lay on me or next to me and then continue to play.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucy can't keep herself occupied either









anyways, if you want an older, well trained dog, you might want to ask some breeders about a retired show dog, like dhodina did with tunder


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

What has worked for me is to "hold back" the chewies (edible nylabones) until I need her to be entertained. When I give her that and put one of her blankies down - she'll settle and entertain herself for a little bit. When she's done with it then I pick it up. She only gets these when I need her to keep herself occupied with something other than taking the toilet paper end and running with it. :new_Eyecrazy: 

Another thing that has worked is to simply ask for help. One of us will cook while the other plays fetch with Chloe for example. After playing she'll settle down. 

The other thing I do is after a certain time she and I will go sit in my room and watch tv. Usually anywhere from 8-10pm. She knows that this is down time as well. She cuddles up on the bed and she gets a chewie. I also put a bowl of dry kibble up there (on a kitchen type towel that's just for this purpose) and she will usually eat a little snack.

I have definately noticed that she's settled down. She still needs and wants my attention but she will keep herself somewhat entertained and "check in with me" as Lexi's Mom said. Sometimes though she will want my attention and nothing else will do. Usually she'll stand up on my leg, or just sit there and give me a little woof. This sometimes means - stop what you're doing and pay attention to me now. After a quick cuddle she's good to go again. Sometimes these hugs do us both a world of good


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just to scare you all, Mikey NEVER settled down or would entertain himself. The only thing that slowed him down is the past year where he has been so sick. Otherwise he would play fetch all day. We learned to put up his fetch toy and have crate or "go to your bed" time. He's just as bad as my lab was.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N played by himself from the very first day I got him, supposedly at 3 months, but now that I know more...I think it was likely to be much closer to 1 month. He was always good at entertaining himself. I had to TEACH him to come to me and play with me. Little C's main purpose in life is to play fetch. That's easier when someone actually throws the toy for her. But, she doesn't require 100% attention during this. I have often been sitting here typing a post and pausing now and then to pick up the toy and throw it again. However, if you give her the lid of a water bottle, she's good for an hour at least. She's a a little over a year old now and I have noticed that I am now permitted to go to the bathroom by myself sometimes now. And sometimes when I come out of the shower, no one is sitting just outside the door waiting for me. I actually feel crushed when this happens. Soon, she'll be just like Sir N...not even aware that I was in the bathroom.









But, to actually answer the OP, yes, it happens. It happens slowly and you won't realize it for awhile. Little C was an attention grabbing hog in the beginning and it actually stunted my relationship with Sir N for a while. For months, he was depressed and withdrawn. Now all three of us are doing much better.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think if you play with him a lot, and exercise him a lot----then those times where you want peace and quiet....he'll be asleep. imagine your pup as a 2 yr old child. you need to entertain him, stimulate him mentally, and exercise him a lot.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Try a Kong - keeps Audrey entertained for ages.
Also nice long walks really work. We have a huge garage under our condo complex and take her down there for off leash runs. My husband stands at one end and I stand at the other and she races between us until she is exhausted.
10 minutes of that should buy you an hour of rest at least!
Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 21 2005, 12:50 PM
> *Okay, so she's a puppy too. Well, do they EVER learn to entertain themselves? Anybody? Anybody?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Abby was 9 months old on Wednesday this week.







She doesn't seem to be too bad...







I give her one or two toys in the house (rotate them). She goes through stages. She will play by herself for a bit, but after about 20 mins to half an hour she will come up and scratch at my leg (EXTREMELY ANNOYING!







HOW DO I STOP THAT?? ANYONE??? I didn't teach her it - she just started to do it!) and stare at me... I throw the toy a couple of times for her to fetch and then I so, "okay, Mummy's busy again" and ignore her until she goes to entertain herself again... 

She has a full box of them in her play room, but she only goes in there while I'm at work...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 21 2005, 06:52 PM
> *Abby was 9 months old on Wednesday this week.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ask her to sit before you throw her toy each time. If she comes up and starts to scratch at you, ask her to sit and reward her. She can't do both at the same time. You are teaching her the appropriate behavior is a sit and you HAVE TO pay her off for it (throwing her toy). Mikey use to bark at me so I asked him to "talk" instead which is a low grumble (a trick he already knew). That way I notice him and don't have the annoying barking dog. 

A food toy like a stuffed frozen kong, treat ball, twist and treat, or groove thing can entertain them for a good long while. Some dogs also like the hide-a-toy stuffies where they have to pull the toys out of the larger stuffed shell.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

ladys right about that even if you get an older dog a rescue they will have to adjust to there new living quarters and you may have to re train until they feel comfortable
i have 3 times thought about this and have twice put deposits and almost took a rescue maltese which thank god i found little casey a home he was a 7 year old rescue in any event my vet just told me that maxi licks his paws out of boredom which i was like WHAT! i do whatever i can for maxi play dates, dog walker, me walking toys and bones galore and i still feel guilt go figure -_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The Twist N Treat is wonderful. I highly recommend that to keep her busy for a while. Also, getting a playpen is great. I put Catcher in his in the morning and he plays very nicely by himself. There is a "bone" you may want to try. The thing I like about it is that it doesn't break off in pieces. But it does leave teeny tiny pieces around on the carpet and in their fur but it is such a great pacifier that I live with it. It is by Nylabone and is called Healthy Edibles and this is banana flavor. Some of the flavors have beef by-products but this flavor is mainly potato starch and both K & C are berserk over it. They can chew hard for a long time. You can get it at Pet Smart .

I think dogs are just different. Catcher is happy just lounging in his play pen whereas Kallie lives to play ball and she is constantly bringing me stuff to throw...JMM I'll try your suggestion of having her sit first.....

Kallie will be three and she is highly active whereas Catcher is 11 months and he is more mellow than she is. I remember my first Maltese, Rosebud, was very active and she did settle down at about 3. She wasn't berserk about playing ball like Kallie is.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kallie and Mikey would probably be happy if we just sat all day and threw their toys!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Flurry wakes me or my hubby up at 6:30 to make. LICK LICK LICK LICK. from there I go into the living room and there they are all 4 off them jumping for joy at the sight of me, ball, and ropes in mouth. so I do the obsticle course through them and their toys and bones to the couch and proceed to have all 4 on my lap running for balls pulling on my nightgown and fetching tugging and then I get up to finally have coffee, begging begins by the cookie jar, which by the way also barks. I pretend not to notice make some instant for quick wakeup and put the pot on. By this time it begins torpedo runs, one little 2 little 3 little indians!!!!!!4 littles, and me crawling to the table for a sip of coffee. I sneak quietly to the bathroom, is there no peace, they are out there, quiet waiting, flush, BARK BARK BARK like I have been gone forever.rofl. Recommend a second or third or fourth if one is a handful 2 is 2 handfuls!!!!!!! I love them so much and I am glad I am a stay at home Maltese mom!!




























my pups :new_Eyecrazy: & me


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 21 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Kallie and Mikey would probably be happy if we just sat all day and threw their toys!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55112*


[/QUOTE]

OH YES!!!! Kallie never wants to stop... First thing in the morning before I have fully even woken up, she jumps on the bed with a ball or anything that can be thrown and drops it on me and give me "that" look!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

So the answer is NO !

Zoey is 1 1/2 and shares everything with me. The only time she gets distracted is with a greenie or other bone-type thing. And, of course, she likes me to hold one end so she can get a better grip!

Relax and enjoy the love....


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Try one of those plastic water bottles(Ice montain). empty-they love it! Keeps Harley entertained longer than anything.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Apr 22 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Try one of those plastic water bottles(Ice montain). empty-they love it! Keeps Harley entertained longer than anything.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55225*


[/QUOTE]


Somebody else said they left the cap off and put some treats in it too...


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 21 2005, 01:13 PM
> *Lexi is starting to get better at entertaining herself.  I found something this weekend that kept her occupied for hours...An empty plastic bottle.  OMG!!!  She is still playing with that thing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54921*


[/QUOTE]

Ty is still a puppy but the other day I was drinking a Coke and we were outside and my empty bottle blew over from the wind and Ty got to it before I could and low and behold that's his new play toy! He LOVES that bottle!







I wish I would have known that before buying him all these toys. He perfers the bottle over the toys anyday


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I will give her a plastic bottle today and see what she does.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Apr 22 2005, 10:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody else said they left the cap off and put some treats in it too... 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55226
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is what keeps Peanut entertained for soooo long. I cut up the liver treats (his fav) and he spends so much time just trying to get the figgin thing to flip over and drop the treats...I just tried that with TicTac last night and I think since the bottle is clear, he got confused...he just kept ramming his nose into the bottle and the crinkling plastic freaked him out and he would run away and then come back to try again







I love it!! All the $$ I spend on doggy toys and they love cardboard boxes and empty bottles...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 22 2005, 10:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
That is what keeps Peanut entertained for soooo long. I cut up the liver treats (his fav) and he spends so much time just trying to get the figgin thing to flip over and drop the treats...I just tried that with TicTac last night and I think since the bottle is clear, he got confused...he just kept ramming his nose into the bottle and the crinkling plastic freaked him out and he would run away and then come back to try again







I love it!! All the $$ I spend on doggy toys and they love cardboard boxes and empty bottles...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55290
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'll have to try that with Lexi! She loves playing with bottles. It is so cute watching her try to pick them up. The one time she tried to get her mouth around the bottle and it kept poping out of her mouth. She would look at it like what the heck just happened.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Plastic bottles are Sisse's favorites. Be sure to pull that round plastic ring off by the neck of the bottle.....I just put her dry kibble in it, she will play for quite a while with it (at least until the kibble is gone) LOL....


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, just gave her one and this is hilarious!!!
















She can't figure out how to pick it up in her mouth because it keeps sliding out!!! This is great -- thanks for the idea!!!









(I just walked up to her and acted like I was gonna take it from her and she grabbed that thing and ran!! :lol: )


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 22 2005, 12:04 PM
> *Okay, just gave her one and this is hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
GREAT!!!!!







Cute pic in your sig!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 22 2005, 11:04 AM
> *She can't figure out how to pick it up in her mouth because it keeps sliding out!!! This is great -- thanks for the idea!!!  :smilie_dauenpos:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55303*


[/QUOTE]
That is what happened with Lexi. She has finally figured out she needs to bite the top part to carry it. She has also figured out how to get the label off of them. Once she gets the label off I take it from her because she tries to eat it.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I took the label off before I gave it to her. And since I can't get that stupid ring off the top, I've just left the lid on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Are the toys she has "interactive" or "interesting"... for example, I have a Nylafloss and Kallie loves chewing on it. Don't get any other brand though... they are made of cotton and Nylafloss is made of something that if swallowed will come out, if you know what I mean! It is twisted with fringe on the ends and both of my love it.... it keeps Kallie occupied and that is not easy to do. If you can't find it, I can post more info, a photo, etc.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Please post a pic/link 'cause I've never heard of a Nylafloss before. Lizzie has LOTS of bacon flavored edible Nylabones, a Busy Buddy, specially purchased sticks she LOVES to chew on, teething toys, her very own plastic water bottle, etc. I just think she gets bored after 10 minutes of ANYthing.









Check out her _very_ expensive stick.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lizzie is such a cutie,I wanna smooch her


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 22 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Okay, just gave her one and this is hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Lizzie is the cutest little girl!!!!! I love the pics!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris has an empty water bottle that she loves to play with. She will put it in her mouth and walk around with it. She even keeps it in her mouth while she rolls over on her back and then holds it with her two front paws. It looks like she is drinking it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Apr 22 2005, 03:30 PM
> *Paris has an empty water bottle that she loves to play with.  She will put it in her mouth and walk around with it.  She even keeps it in her mouth while she rolls over on her back and then holds it with her two front paws.  It looks like she is drinking it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That would be a great picture!!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

That is exactly what Harley does,he'll lay on his back w/the bottle in his mouth and arms holding it like a lil baby. Also he'll walk with it sticking out of his mouth soo cute.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

It has been my experience with the girls that about 12-14 months old they change to more loving, calm little dogs. Not to say they don't play but a definate change in personality took place in my experience. I also agree with waiting until one dog is trained to get another one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Another fun thing it to get one of those bungee stuffies and attach it to the outside of the crate (heavy metal one) so they can play tug with it without you holding. That is definately only for when you are in the room, not something to leave them alone with.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it is just really important to find toys that Lizzie likes and that will challenge her. You may be buying a bunch and giving them away but once you get it "right" then you'll be all set. I have toys here that neither K or C will mess with at all and yet others I've had to buy two because they would fight over them.....


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

She's getting better, I must say. She really loves her Busy Buddy, and she likes the loud noise the plastic water bottle makes when she bites down on it.









Something amazing has happened with her this weekend, though. When she has gotten tired in the past, she would get into stuff she knows she shouldn't -- we think she did this so we'd put her in the crate and she could nap. Well, yesterday we noticed for the first time that when she got tired, she just plopped down in the middle of the floor on her belly with those back legs kicked out and just rested for a few minutes. When she was finished, she got her *own* toys and stayed busy with those. And tonight, it's more of that same thing.









I wonder if this is just a reprieve for us or she is actually growing up and maturing......one could only hope for the latter!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

glad things are getting better w/ lizzie..

its weird though - i gave lucy a water bottle - NO INTEREST.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Strangely enuff we have the opposite problem to everyone here. Our older boy (a 2 year old Papillion) is the one that never settles down. Keeko is the most laid back dog I have ever seen. Even the vet marvels at how placid he is. Thank goodness that the two of them are the best of buddies and it does work to our advantage because one tires out the other. Mishka teaches Keeko so much its great, but when I want to give Keeko some special training I have learnt that I have to crate Mishka which doesnt really help because he sits in there and barks till hes back with the wee one. LOL 
Keeko at 4 1/2 months has learnt what the car keys are, (in fact any keys will do) and hes racing off to the garage to go for a ride in the car. They are so funny sitting side by side in the seat beside me, but the side by side peeing really cracks me up. Its like they were twins.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Awww....that sounds just adorable!!!


----------



## jjncr03 (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 21 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Lizzie is 7.5 months old now, and has been spayed. She is still into mischief ALL the time and never gives us a break!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
this kinda makes me sad because i feel i have been saying that exact same thing for months...laci never keeps her self entertained







and wants or attention 100% of teh time....


----------

